# In Iran, Porn = Death



## Dive-Baum (Jun 13, 2007)

Iran moves to execute porn stars - CNN.com

Forget about the whole arming our enemy and enciting the Middle East thing...

If this isn't cause for war, I don't know what is.


----------



## Drew (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 13, 2007)

_With a 148-5 vote in favor and four abstentions, lawmakers present at the Wednesday session of the 290-seat parliament approved that "producers of pornographic works and main elements in their production are considered corruptors of the world and could be sentenced to punishment as corruptors of the world."_

This is the most uptight nation i've ever seen.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 13, 2007)

Bye bye iranian porn 



Wait... Is there such a thing?


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 13, 2007)

I think what they are doing is wrong but it doesn't shock me in the slighest.


----------



## matt7 (Jun 13, 2007)

I feel sorry for all the Iranian man, they're gonna have to find like a hobby or something


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm pretty sure porn/"erotic material" has always been illegal in muslim-run countries.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 13, 2007)

Here's some Iranian porn for you guys:


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 13, 2007)

that last one is a dude...


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 13, 2007)

Probably.


----------



## Rick (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks, Ken, that was some hot shit.


----------



## matt7 (Jun 13, 2007)

Those legs are more manly than mine!


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 13, 2007)

When I searched for Iranian porn stars.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 13, 2007)

Well, hello darlin'. 



Too bad you'll have to work as a waitress now


----------



## Clydefrog (Jun 13, 2007)

Keep in mind that with Iran, it is not "pornography" as we have it so clearly defined. Iran defines pornography as pretty much anything immoral; whether that be a man and woman simply hugging, or having sex.


----------



## Rick (Jun 13, 2007)

Clydefrog said:


> Keep in mind that with Iran, it is not "pornography" as we have it so clearly defined. Iran defines pornography as pretty much anything immoral; whether that be a man and woman simply hugging, or having sex.



Then I would be John Holmes over there. 

Just not dead.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 13, 2007)

Clydefrog said:


> man and woman simply hugging


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 13, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Here's some Iranian porn for you guys:



fap fap fap fap


----------



## playstopause (Jun 13, 2007)

Mastodon said:


> When I searched for Iranian porn stars.



:urgh:
Just noticed this...
Is it me or she has hair on her stomach?


----------



## Rick (Jun 13, 2007)

You are one picky motherfucker.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 13, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> You are one picky motherfucker.



With a girl's stomach hair? Yes.


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 13, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> fap fap fap fap





E-rep for you, sir.


----------



## Naren (Jun 13, 2007)

I could see maybe prison, but death? Jeeez.


----------



## Ken (Jun 13, 2007)

Well fuck, it's no wonder they're pissed off and want to kill everything that fucking moves. If that happened here, Spokane would be the new Iran.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 14, 2007)

Haha my dad's Iranian and he's the biggest pervert on the face of the earth. I'm kinda glad he didn't go back home this summer, 'cause they'd have stoned him right in Tehran's town square. 



Mastodon said:


> When I searched for Iranian porn stars.







Wow, Wowie-wow-wow!


----------



## Vince (Jun 14, 2007)

playstopause said:


> :urgh:
> Just noticed this...
> Is it me or she has hair on her stomach?



wow, the chances of playstopause still being a virgin just skyrocketed


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 14, 2007)

> It is widely believed that the drafting of the bill came about as a reaction to a scandal last year, when a *private videotape*, apparently belonging to Iranian actress Zahra Amir Ebrahimi and allegedly showing her having intercourse with a man, became available across Iran.
> 
> *The videotape was leaked to the Internet* and released on a black market DVD, becoming a full-blown Iranian sex tape scandal. Ebrahimi later came under an official investigation, which is still ongoing. *She faces fines, whip lashing or worse for her violation of Iran's morality laws*.



This is the bit I find really scary. They're going to quite possibly put this woman to death for something she did in her own home being released without her permission.


----------



## Naren (Jun 14, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> This is the bit I find really scary. They're going to quite possibly put this woman to death for something she did in her own home being released without her permission.



If I lived in Iran or Iraq, I would do anything I could to get out...


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 14, 2007)

Frankly I'm suprised Iran doesn't already have this law in place...

I agree with Metalfiend...that part of the story is extremely disturbing.


----------



## Brett89 (Jun 14, 2007)

Well, it's a bit brutal, but I can understand them, they take their religin very seriesly and I respact them for that... But I think the younger people aren't that religios.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 14, 2007)

Brett89 said:


> Well, it's a bit brutal, but I can understand them, they take their religin very seriesly and I respact them for that... But I think the younger people aren't that religios.



I don't view this as being about religion, more total control over peoples lives.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 14, 2007)

playstopause said:


> :urgh:
> Just noticed this...
> Is it me or she has hair on her stomach?



It's all good man, nothing a bit of wax or a razor can't fix.


----------



## Cancer (Jun 14, 2007)

playstopause said:


> :urgh:
> Just noticed this...
> Is it me or she has hair on her stomach?




What??!?!? You don't like the hirsute trail? But it makes things so much easier to find in the dark.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 14, 2007)

And it doubles as natural dental floss.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 14, 2007)

Vince said:


> wow, the chances of playstopause still being a virgin just skyrocketed



 Don't worry about that... I was 16 year old a long time ago 



Cancer said:


> What??!?!? You don't like the hirsute trail? But it makes things so much easier to find in the dark.



 You need a trail?


----------



## noodles (Jun 14, 2007)

Brett89 said:


> Well, it's a bit brutal, but I can understand them, they take their religin very seriesly and I respact them for that... But I think the younger people aren't that religios.



This is the reason why nearly the entire industrialized world doesn't take their religion seriously. Unless Muslims the world over want everyone to keep thinking they are a bunch of fanatical, violent, narrow-minded cult members, then they need to rescue their religion from this kind of hard-lined behavior.

If you look at the Christian world, there are extremes (like Pentecostals) that are heavily criticized by far more moderate groups that refuse to be painted with the same brush. I can't count how many times I've heard a reformed Jew talk about "those orthodox Jews just take it too far."

Why doesn't the Islamic world do something about this? Isn't it the second largest religion on the planet? Why do they let a few radical groups in the Middle East speak for their entire religion? I understand Mecca is there, but in the end, so what? Many Christians have passed the point of placing such value on geographical locations, and it would be nice to see Islam do the same. We need to high ranking American Muslim clerics on Anderson Cooper, decrying the actions of violent extremists as a perversion of their religion.

The three major monotheistic religions are basically the same. They all share many of the same religious texts, and they all profess a belief in one all powerful god. Christianity and Islam both splintered out of the Jewish faith. It is ridiculous that these people fight over something as minor as a slightly different point of view. Why does religion seem to bring out the worst in some people?


----------



## JBroll (Jun 14, 2007)

Because they're right and you're wrong. Believing differently is an affront to their beliefs - say what you want about 'moderate' Islam, when your holy text commands you literally dozens of times to 'kill the infidels' you're just going to have problems.

Jeff


----------



## maskofduality (Jun 14, 2007)

i'd say the problem with the abrahamic religions in general is that black and white mentality that JBroll highlighted; in their pre-enlightenment/renaissance forms, judaism and christianity were just as volatile and dangerous as islam. i think what happened is that the philosophies of the people practicing those religions at the time is that they began to think rationally/critically and more importantly, individualistically. 

I don't know anyone who would claim that the same has happened in islam, however, their "kill 'em all" attitude does seem to have been a negative effect of the christian crusades against them.

this individuality and rationality issue ain't a problem in the indian based religions (hindu, buddhist, sikh, etc) because of their lack of black and white mentalities.


----------



## JBroll (Jun 14, 2007)

Islam seems to be showing a lot of the properties that Christianity did in the Middle Ages, but a large difference is that there wasn't nearly as much of a 'refuge' for skepticism and rationalism then as there is now. It's hard to tell whether their progress is helped or hindered by having 'the big bad evil atheistic West' - they can demonize us on one hand, and those who break free from the grip of dogma have somewhere to run. Europe didn't have that - reformation had to happen then and there because there was no other way for them to survive. To paraphrase someone else whose name escapes me, 'the doors to reason don't open from the inside' - it took reform from influential individuals, rather than an institutional change dragging the docile and complacent subjects along. I think we're seeing a very similar situation there now as we would have seen if we could go straight back about six or seven centuries.

Jeff


----------



## Rick (Jun 14, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> And it doubles as natural dental floss.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jun 15, 2007)

noodles said:


> I can't count how many times I've heard a reformed Jew talk about "those orthodox Jews just take it too far."



Could not agree with you more on that one. 



noodles said:


> Why does religion seem to bring out the worst in some people?



The same reason that debate over Korn does here. strong convictions and baseless opinions. In the end that is pretty much all religion is.

My religion is very important to me but I am not blind to the fact that in the end, it is just that.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 15, 2007)

Come on guys... Isn't this thread suposed to be about iranian porn?


----------



## ledzep4eva (Jun 15, 2007)

It's a backwards country.

Just shows how outdated religion can be.

Buddhism FTW


----------



## JBroll (Jun 15, 2007)

Yeah, because Buddhism doesn't have nonsensical teachings, delusional expectations, or traits that can bring about absurdities and cruelties... not at all...

Jeff


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 15, 2007)

JBroll said:


> Yeah, because Buddhism doesn't have nonsensical teachings, delusional expectations, or traits that can bring about absurdities and cruelties... not at all...
> 
> Jeff



You may want to consider chilling out just a wee bit. Since you can neither prove nor disprove faith the best you can do is doubt it. Calling something that as many people believe and is as inheirently beautiful as Buddhism nonsensical and delusional just sounds pricky. If you've ever read anything by the Dalia Lama it's striking how open minded and progrerssive he is.


----------



## Rick (Jun 15, 2007)

playstopause said:


> Come on guys... Isn't this thread suposed to be about iranian porn?



I mean, if we can't talk about Iranian porn, then what the fuck are we doing here?


----------



## JBroll (Jun 15, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> You may want to consider chilling out just a wee bit. Since you can neither prove nor disprove faith the best you can do is doubt it. Calling something that as many people believe and is as inheirently beautiful as Buddhism nonsensical and delusional just sounds pricky. If you've ever read anything by the Dalia Lama it's striking how open minded and progrerssive he is.



All I'm doing is doubting it. I can consider something that devalues this life (to the extent of 'all life is suffering') in favor of a promise that may never be fulfilled a little delusional. Maybe it's pricky, but I have as much right to consider it nonsense as they do to believe in it - I wasn't saying that we should burn all the Buddhists, but no religion is without its faults and I don't like seeing a naive, overly optimistic Buddhist any more than I like to see a naive, overly optimistic Christian.

Jeff


----------



## noodles (Jun 15, 2007)

Jeff, I think what Eric was getting at was not your views, but the way you present them. You do come off pretty arrogant at times.

Look, I'm an atheist. We probably have very similar views on religion. However, I try to be respectful of other people's beliefs, because I know that arguing faith never accomplishes anything. People are going to believe what they believe, and only the process self-reflection and personal enlightenment--not arguments over history and science--is ever going to change that. That is how I came my own personal conclusions, and as a former Catholic, I can say there was a point in my life where I looked upon non-believers with a certain confusion and pity.

At the end of the day, I realize I'm in the minority, so I try to be respectful. Now, if someone wants to come at me with the "you're an idiot, God is going to get you," then I'm letting them have it with both barrels. If someone tries that here on my watch, though, then they're taking a 24 hour nap, because I expect those of faith to be just as respectful to those without faith.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 15, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> I mean, if we can't talk about Iranian porn, then what the fuck are we doing here?



you and i --> parallel posting.




don't tell anyone.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jun 16, 2007)

Sorry guys...didn't mean for this to decend into yet another religous / phillosophical debate...Damn you Noodles 

Yes...Iranian Porn...

It's hot...radioactive even!!


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 16, 2007)

Dave's been pretty cool about it, but this thread is just short of getting ugly, and I think that's a good enough reason for


----------

